# Hows the Rocky?



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

I was going to swing by the Rocky after work. Will there be some holes open still with the low temps? My buddy said i would be wasting my time it will be froze over. Im just curious if he is right.


----------



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

I went. It was just about fozen. I managed to find a way though the ice to the slush. I was able to hook up. Just goes to show you dont know unless you try.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice. Too cold for me.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Went to an unstocked trib today. Looked like a slush puppy. Had some epic battles with ice clumps


----------



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

fishing pole said:


> Went to an unstocked trib today. Looked like a slush puppy. Had some epic battles with ice clumps


I struggle to find people in cold weather. If you ever are looking for someone to brave the cold hit me up, i love chasing steelheads


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

I have been wanting to get out but haven’t found open water. I’m hoping to get out New Year’s Day. If anyone wants to join, or knows of open water let me know.


----------



## Lukethepainter (Nov 21, 2016)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> I have been wanting to get out but haven’t found open water. I’m hoping to get out New Year’s Day. If anyone wants to join, or knows of open water let me know.


I thought i seen its supposed to be negitive


GrandRiverBassman said:


> I have been wanting to get out but haven’t found open water. I’m hoping to get out New Year’s Day. If anyone wants to join, or knows of open water let me know.


----------

